# New Road Bike advise



## DavidIVFreedom (4 mo ago)

Litespeed Ghisalo is the bike I have now and and have ridden for the last 17 years. Road the bike from Canada to Mex in 2006 and many other century rides and tris. Technology has changed and I have changed. I am looking for something more comfortable for the longer rides. I have 25c tires pumped to 90lbs and know people these days are riding larger tire sized lower PSI which sounds comfy. Also endurance bikes on the market sound more relaxed than my current frame which is more compact snappy racing frame from what I know.

I"m open to advise. Not looking to break the bank and open to any brand. Go!


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

Here is the definitive thread on this topic.








The "Quiver Killers"


I think this is an interesting segment of bikes. They are not being marketed as gravel bikes and they clearly are not cyclocross bikes. They tend to be in the style of your traditional endurance bike, but they have room for much wider wheels and tires, which makes them ideal for riding faster...




www.roadbikereview.com





I had an endurance bike for a few years, a Trek Domane. It was a great bike. Eventually I chose to go with both a gravel bike and a “race” bike, but that’s kind of an exercise in vanity. A nice gravel bike with two sets of wheels will do just about everything an endurance bike does plus open up some additional terrain, albeit at the cost of a couple of pounds in bike weight.

Enjoy the search!


----------



## ridesmasterx (Aug 3, 2013)

Did you ending getting a new ride? 

Not too long ago I was faced with the same decision making process. I ended up getting a 2023 Motobecane Century Team AXS Rival bike and am glad I did. The quality of the frame, components and wheels is every bit as good as a bike costing $2000+ more. I’ve been riding for well over 35 years and this bike is by far the most comfortable bike I’ve ever owned. I replaced the 28mm tires with 32’s and ride the roads at 50psi. I can run up to 40mm tires if I choose to do rougher gravel riding, although the 32’s will handle most hard-packed dirt roads in my area. This will soon be my only bike as there is no need in having unused bikes hang on the walls.

Hopefully you’ve found something that fits your criteria and you’re out pounding the pavement!


----------



## regan40c (5 mo ago)

I also had an older domane that I loved, but could only fit 25mm tires on it. When I replaced it this last year I looked at the newer domane and they come with 32's now I believe. I ended up getting a checkpoint instead, it isn't much slower than the domane and gives me more flexibility to ride any roads that I want (and even some gentle singletrack mtb trails). Good luck with your search, if you can find bikes in stock definitely try to take as many test rides as you can.


----------

